# FRP Tommy Kramer Signature Line



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

** For immediate release **

The wait is over! FRP is proud to announce the Tommy Kramer Signature line of products.

Tommy Kramer is noted particularly for his Yokomo chassis upgrades, inspiring FRP owner Mike Wise to go into business on his own. This partnership of two racing icons is quite fitting.

Tommy, unfortunately, met his untimely death while participating in a lifelong dream. He was gored while running with the bulls in Pamplona, Spain, and died of a Streptococcus infection 4 months later in a poorly-equipped Spanish hospital.

Tommy Kramer, Jr. has agreed to continue his father's legacy by designing specialized products for the most discerning of R/C racers. We hope you will join in our excitement by sharing your favorite memories of Tommy and providing your past racing victories using his products.

Look for further announcements soon!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'm really looking forward to it. When I started racing Tommy was someone who I really looked up to.

chuck


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

This is great news, we do have a few items in the pipeline as we speak, and should have more news to follow.


----------

